# Quincy the day before leaving to his new home



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are a few pics I took just a minute ago of our sweet boy Quincy.
He will be leaving to join his new family tomorrow. 

Arreau I hope you will have many wonderful years with this sweet boy..

Oh and I put two pics of Charly also


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for these! He is lovely. It is amazing how much he has grown since we began to plan this. He is getting so tall. I will post lots of photos on Thursday so you can see how he is doing with the other dogs, and with us. Thank you so much for all you have done. Thank you for keeping me abreast of things with photos and videos. You will never know how much I appreciate your kindness. I hope you will be proud of him!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These boys cannot take a bad picture. He is such a sweetheart. I am so happy that things have worked out so well for both of you!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes absolutely gorgeous Winnow, and Cherie!! 

I'm in love with his profile, such a pretty boy :]]


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You are one lucky lady, Arreau! That is an amazing puppy and so is his dad. I love Charly's head and expression and can see it his son! I can't wait for you to have him home.
_


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

If you weren't in Iceland, I would so come over and just stare at your gorgeous Poos! Arreau, is going to just love Quincy!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

I was curious how much Charly weights? He looks so much smaller than my 60+ pounder.... He is VERY handsome. He has a great look!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

brittwink21 said:


> If you weren't in Iceland, I would so come over and just stare at your gorgeous Poos! Arreau, is going to just love Quincy!


Well you just give me a call if you are ever in Iceland


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Lincoln Love said:


> I was curious how much Charly weights? He looks so much smaller than my 60+ pounder.... He is VERY handsome. He has a great look!


he is 50 pounds and 24 inch tall.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Winnow said:


> he is 50 pounds and 24 inch tall.


He looks so perfectly proportioned... I am beginning to think my guy has a big, long head/nose! :fish:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

His face is just stunning. _Bon voyage_, Quincy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments and good wishes. I see Charly in Quincy too. I cannot get over Charly's beautiful tail!! And that head!! Quincy has natural tail too and it is lovely and straight so hopefully the handlers here do not see it as a detriment. He is a little hottie, like his Daddy. You guys will be so sick of seeing his photos on here. I am such a picture taker, and this is a lovely way to show him off to all of you, and keep Winnow abreast of his development. Thanks to all of you for sharing in the excitement!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Dad and son are handsome as can be! I just love Charly, and you did such a good job grooming him.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

You just want to kiss that little face. So cute!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Winnow said:


> he is 50 pounds and 24 inch tall.


winnow: i actually thought he was bigger than that. one photo of him sitting on the hill before his shave down made him look bigger. actually, he's perfect and he's beautiful!!!!

cherie: you must be in heaven!! can't you just imagine rubbing your face in his soft coat and just inhaling him??!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> winnow: i actually thought he was bigger than that. one photo of him sitting on the hill before his shave down made him look bigger. actually, he's perfect and he's beautiful!!!!
> 
> cherie: you must be in heaven!! can't you just imagine rubbing your face in his soft coat and just inhaling him??!!


Well in less than twelve hours he will be in our home!! Yes, I am looking forward to nuzzling his little neck and sticking my face in that beautiful black fur!! My roots are deeply in the blacks. Mom used to breed blacks exclusively, and it has been a LONG time since I have lived with a black (about 30 years!). They have always owned a piece of my heart. Trillium is going to be co-owning Quincy with me and black is her hubby's fave colour so you can imagine the excitement at her house too. We'll be taking Quincy to meet them when Plumcrazy is here. 

My heart goes out to Winnow. She has been amazing through all of this!! I know how difficult it is to say goodbye to the babies, especially the last one. And being at her end, putting her last puppy on a plane to a faraway destination will be quite sad. Just rest assured Winnow, he will be loved and in a couple of days will have settled into his place in our pack of hoodlums. You will definately get to watch him grow up with this crazy camera freak being his new Mommy! Thank you Winnow!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well in less than twelve hours he will
> My heart goes out to Winnow. She has been amazing through all of this!! I know how difficult it is to say goodbye to the babies, especially the last one. And being at her end, putting her last puppy on a plane to a faraway destination will be quite sad. Just rest assured Winnow, he will be loved and in a couple of days will have settled into his place in our pack of hoodlums. You will definately get to watch him grow up with this crazy camera freak being his new Mommy! Thank you Winnow!!


cherie! you are such a special woman....just taking the time to put yourself in winnow's place and taking the time to reassure her.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

This is all so exciting!! The last few weeks have been like a television mini series, waiting for little Quincy to take his long journey to a new land. I can't wait to read the updates and watch this little guy grow. He is an adorable little bundle of joy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> cherie! you are such a special woman....just taking the time to put yourself in winnow's place and taking the time to reassure her.


Oh, I know how awful it is letting the little ones go. When you start getting close to the end, panic sets into your heart. The last puppy goes and the house feels so empty! I walk everyone to the door, ask if I can hold their baby one last time, weep, (and I am an ugly cryer, so usually the woman of the family is crying along with me) then sob for about an hour and a half after they leave. We try to slowly get the puppy things out of their room (my office) over the last couple of days so I don't bawl when I walk in there and see everything but with no puppies. This is part of the reason I have such great relationships with my buyers...because once they have their baby, it is their turn to keep me posted on how things are developing. Everyone gives me a call the next day to let me know how the first night went and how the trip home went. Then over the next months they either post photos on FB or send them to me. So, my heart hurts a bit for Winnow today. Quincy is her last puppy, and it is going to feel very odd for her walking back into her house and having no puppies there. In all of the excitement at this end, we must remember how much she has put into these kids and how she is going to be feeling.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Quincy and Dad are both gorgeous!!! Arreau you must be so excited!!! We expect many puppy pix when he arrives


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What a beautiful baby Arreau! I can't wait to watch this one grow up..we have so many beautiful babies on here it will be nice to watch them all grow.

I love the blacks myself..they are quite stunning and this one is sure to be a heartbreaker.

I also love to hear that people keep in contact with their breeder. Vega's breeder says i'm one of the few the email her once in awhile with updates and pictures. It's a shame too because I'd love to see how Vega's other brothers and sisters turned out.

Luckily I get to see Zephyr's updates now and then but none of the others have contacted the breeder since leaving. That must be so heartbreaking for a breeder not to know how their babies turn out.

Anyway...i'll be looking for photos of this guy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you folks won't have to look long or very hard for photos. I would imagine in a week or so, everyone but Winnow will be saying "Okay, enough already!!" I have 3,000 photos in my Easyshare folder, so I am a serious picture NUT!! And I do love to share. I am busily nesting now. My bathrooms are scrubbed top to bottom, I have cleaned out some cupboards, and now for the kitchen. I am pretty certain Quincy won't care, but it is keeping me good and busy!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My heart goes out to Winnow. She has been amazing through all of this!! I know how difficult it is to say goodbye to the babies, especially the last one. And being at her end, putting her last puppy on a plane to a faraway destination will be quite sad. Just rest assured Winnow, he will be loved and in a couple of days will have settled into his place in our pack of hoodlums. You will definately get to watch him grow up with this crazy camera freak being his new Mommy! Thank you Winnow!!


Thank you Arreau 

I am fine at the moment, but I feel I may cry at any moment now 

He is a special little guy and has been with us for a whole extra month so its hard seeing him go and even harder sending him away to another country that takes over 5 hours to travel to :S 

but I know he will be fine and I bet he wont even wake up until he has landed 

Hope everything goes super fast at the customs and that he will be out in not time. And congratulations on your new baby  enjoy..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Disa called from Iceland and Quincy has been in the air about 2 hours now, so less than nine hours and he should be in his new home with his new pack!!! YAHOOO. Everything was on time so there should not be flight delays or anything due to volcanic ash, so a very bored, very tired puppy will be here soon!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Disa called from Iceland and Quincy has been in the air about 2 hours now, so less than nine hours and he should be in his new home with his new pack!!! YAHOOO. Everything was on time so there should not be flight delays or anything due to volcanic ash, so a very bored, very tired puppy will be here soon!!!


cherie - what time zone are you in? i'm in new york, so right now it is 3:30 p.m. just trying to figure out so that i can track what's going on when. you will be on my mind all night. he's arriving 7:00 your time. just trying to figure out what time that will be here.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Disa called from Iceland and Quincy has been in the air about 2 hours now


ooooo - i hope he's not scared. i guess i am projecting my feelings on him right now....

winnow - you are a brave woman...my hat off to you ......


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> cherie - what time zone are you in? i'm in new york, so right now it is 3:30 p.m. just trying to figure out so that i can track what's going on when. you will be on my mind all night. he's arriving 7:00 your time. just trying to figure out what time that will be here.


I think she is in the same time zone as you. 

according to this  
The World Clock – Time Zones


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I think she is in the same time zone as you.
> 
> according to this
> The World Clock – Time Zones


:doh: lol - thank you winnow!! yes she is...oh...so he lands in 3 hours??????


----------

